# Fischteich einzäunen, Fische verkaufen.



## baumfäller (12. November 2008)

Guten Tag,

vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Habe ein Grundstück 10.000m² im Allgäu/Bayern mit 3 Fischteichen (und Wald), wobei nur ein Teich in Betrieb ist. Teich wird mit Quelle und Bach gespeist.

Das Grundstück und der Fischteich sind teilweise eingezäunt. Ist das erlaubt und steht das irgenwo?

Brauche ich einen Fischerschein, obwohl es mein privater Fischteich ist?

Kann ich eine Hütte für Fischfutter und Geräte aufstellen? Es sind zwei Hütten vorhanden, allerdings sind die sehr weit vom Teich entfernt.

Kann ich die Fische verkaufen oder muss ich dafür eine Landwirtschaft anmelden? 

Hat es Vorteile, wenn ich landwirtschaftlich eine Fischzucht betreibe. (z.B. wegen Errichtung einer Hütte oder Einzäunen)

Angeblich gibt es Unterschiede ob ich Forellen oder Karpfen einsetze, wenn ich eine Landwirtschaft habe.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## Ossipeter (12. November 2008)

*AW: Fischteich einzäunen, Fische verkaufen.*

Deine Fragen können fast alle vom Landratsamt beantwortet werden. Die sind dafür da. Einzig das mit dem Verkauf, da kann dir das Finanzamt besser helfen.


----------



## Syntac (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fischteich einzäunen, Fische verkaufen.*

hab leider keine zeit grad, aber such mal hier nach dem thread "Bauwagen oder Hütte verboten?" oder so ähnlich, da kannst Du Dir auf jeden Fall Infos holen. 

Grüße


----------



## Haggard (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fischteich einzäunen, Fische verkaufen.*

Für den Verkauf von Fisch , musst Du ein Gewerbe anmelden , soviel ist sicher.
Ein Zaun ist nicht verboten.


----------



## Syntac (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fischteich einzäunen, Fische verkaufen.*

im Außenbereich muss man auch Zäune genehmigen lassen, insbesondere wenn die Pfosten ein festes Fundament haben. 
ein absteckbarer Weidezaun ist wieder etwas anderes.


----------

